
Comparision of IPFS and EdgeFS for Edge Computing Use Cases - dmitry_yus
Dear All,<p>EdgeFS was recently open-sourced under Apache License: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Nexenta&#x2F;edgefs<p>With that in mind, I just posted this blog where I wanted to compare in my opinion two solutions, IPFS and EdgeFS, that might fit the security profile for Edge&#x2F;Fog Computing use cases:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.co&#x2F;jpac0mPTWo<p>Thank you for your kind attention!
======
coretx
You might want to add TAHOE-lafs to the comparison. ( URL [https://www.tahoe-
lafs.org/trac/tahoe-lafs](https://www.tahoe-lafs.org/trac/tahoe-lafs) ) A
usecase / commercial example of it's use would be LeastAuthority ( URL
[https://leastauthority.com/](https://leastauthority.com/) ) If that's not
enough already, CEPH could also be added. ( URL [https://ceph.io/ceph-
storage/](https://ceph.io/ceph-storage/) )

